# *new* Klarus XT11GT: XHP35 HI D4, 2000 lumens, 1 x 18650, distance 402 meters



## kj75 (Aug 23, 2016)

Klarus has released the XHP35 HI-version of the XT11:

http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=128&id=136

Running on customized 18650 for an hour!!


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 23, 2016)

that is really great news.
i`ve owned XT11S and can truly say that this one was the best tactical flashlight i`ve held in hands.
everything in it was perfect. guy from my wrestling club who bought it from me (i still regret, but i needed money that time more than bunch of flashlights) thanks me for this purchase everytime when there is a talk about flashlight.


----------



## TCY (Aug 23, 2016)

I thought XHP 35 HI can only dish out 1833 lumens. 

I don't think that even with a custom 18650 it can give 2000 lumens, even LED lumens, for a whole hour. Is it mathematically doable?


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 23, 2016)

c`mone, that is for Strobe and Turbo. jsut marketing numbers .
i predict 20-30 second burst and then drop to somenthing about 1000 (which is good as well, if this new model will keep this brightness constant)
as it is tactical light, there is need to blind enemy, i don`t think that in assault mode anyone will use turbor more then for seconds

for other situations 400 lum is ok. but to be frand for other situations and 400lums other 3 times less expensive lights are also ok )


----------



## TCY (Aug 23, 2016)

But the first image states "constant 2000 lumens". Never seen Fenix, Nitecore etc. do this. Bad Klarus.


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 23, 2016)

TCY said:


> I thought XHP 35 HI can only dish out 1833 lumens.
> 
> I don't think that even with a custom 18650 it can give 2000 lumens, even LED lumens, for a whole hour. Is it mathematically doable?




xhp35 HI is more like 1500 LED lumens. OTF is lower

the quoted 2000 lumens are "Klarus lumens". just like the 700 KL's from the Mi7


----------



## res1cue (Aug 23, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> xhp35 HI is more like 1500 LED lumens. OTF is lower
> 
> the quoted 2000 lumens are "Klarus lumens". just like the 700 KL's from the Mi7


Actually for the past few days since i got the mi7, i have been thinking it is pretty dim for 700 lumens. No way of measuring but comparing it to other lights it feels like 450. Has anyone measured it? This is on the red efest

If this light was an actual otf 2000 I would be really interested


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 23, 2016)

i`ve got mi 7
and i find it quite bright. don`t think Klarus are cheating us with this product. cheating THAT much )

check my review here, there is animated gif of comparasion with couple of other 14500 powered lights


----------



## kreisl (Aug 23, 2016)

res1cue said:


> If this light was an actual otf 2000 I would be really interested



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...iew-RUNTIMES&p=4943432&viewfull=1#post4943432


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 23, 2016)

res1cue said:


> Actually for the past few days since i got the mi7, i have been thinking it is pretty dim for 700 lumens. No way of measuring but comparing it to other lights it feels like 450. Has anyone measured it? This is on the red efest
> 
> If this light was an actual otf 2000 I would be really interested





narmattaru said:


> i`ve got mi 7
> and i find it quite bright. don`t think Klarus are cheating us with this product. cheating THAT much )
> 
> check my review here, there is animated gif of comparasion with couple of other 14500 powered lights




well we all just have to read between the lines and have reasonable expectations. mi7 is still one of the best AA/14500. and klarus' lights have always been top tier in terms of build quality. so i really don't mind if the mi7 is "just" 550 or so lumens

xt11gt is still an interesting product even if it doesn't hit 2000


----------



## Kombatt (Aug 23, 2016)

Selfbuilt tested the Acebeam K70 with a single XHP35 HI to 2275 lumens, so the emitter is capable of 2000+ lumen. In a single 18650 light that probably only is possible for a couple of minutes before a big stepdown.


----------



## Javora (Aug 23, 2016)

From the description on the website, the batteries are not custom but simply 3600 mAh. The 3600 mAh is required for the light to hit 2000 lumens, otherwise it only hits something like1300 lumens. I guessing the batteries are just rebranded Panasonic. Not really in to the mode spacing but that is just personal preference.


----------



## TCY (Aug 23, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> xhp35 HI is more like 1500 LED lumens. OTF is lower
> 
> the quoted 2000 lumens are "Klarus lumens". just like the 700 KL's from the Mi7



You're right, XHP35 HI is 1483 lumens, the "LO" version is 1833.

Either way, baaaaaaaddd Klarus.


----------



## start90a (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry but what do you think about the 2600 lm of Acebeam K70?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Aug 24, 2016)

Javora said:


> From the description on the website, the batteries are not custom but simply 3600 mAh. The 3600 mAh is required for the light to hit 2000 lumens, otherwise it only hits something like1300 lumens. I guessing the batteries are just rebranded Panasonic. Not really in to the mode spacing but that is just personal preference.



I think you are confusing current with current*time. Having a high Ampère-hour rating does not guarantee high Ampère.
Having high mAh just gives longer runtimes; high mA means more current draw.


----------



## Liber8 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thats what i was wondering. Why should capacity matter. I would think a lower capacity cell like an imr would work better.


----------



## stephenk (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks interesting. Wonder what the claimed lux output is?

(By the way, my Klarus Mi7 seems to hit 700 lumens for the first 10 seconds on freshly charged 14500s).


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2016)

oKtosiTe said:


> I think you are confusing current with current*time. Having a high Ampère-hour rating does not guarantee high Ampère.
> Having high mAh just gives longer runtimes; high mA means more current draw.



The confusion appears to be theirs, the following is taken from Klarus website:

"Notice: Only when using KLARUS 18GT-36 3600mAh battery or the same batteries of the other brand, the Max output could be up to 2000LM; When using the normal 18650 battery with PCB protection or 2 x CR123A batteries, the Max output could be only up to 1300LM".

Looking at the picture of the battery in question on Klarus's website, it states that the battery is a 3.6V with 12.96Wh. Other than the mAh I don't see anything special about this battery. The other thing that concerns me is that Klarus says it "could" be 2000 lumens, that makes me wonder...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

sketchy-it LOOKS good but once again does anyone know what the core 3600mah cell is? "Professional core cell" does not inspire much confidence. The last 3600mah cells that were legit I know of were the Orb and Keeppower 3600mah NCR18650G's which I bought as many as I could of that was 2 years ago and they all still charge to max capacity and hold their charge oddly well. Fat darn cells they were. Klarus ad is all over the place with the battery dont trust it till I see a test of it same goes for Olights mystery core 3600mah.


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 24, 2016)

i think any high-drain 18650 will work ok. LG H4\2 HG2 etc...
they can give more current that new klarus requares, i`m sure


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 24, 2016)

I think what they really meant is using high drain unprotected cell can drive up to 2000lm. I am sure if you send them a query, this is what they will respond. Based on my experience, Klarus is pretty responsive. Maybe the battery is NCR18650GA?


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 24, 2016)

start90a said:


> Sorry but what do you think about the 2600 lm of Acebeam K70?



Comparing single and multi cells?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

the GA is a 3500mah 10amp cell. These Klarus and Olight mystery 3600's are only 6 I believe...


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 24, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the GA is a 3500mah 10amp cell. These Klarus and Olight mystery 3600's are only 6 I believe...



The 6amp cells are protected cell, so I doubt they are the same cell


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

I really looked at the link and man what a mess.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 24, 2016)

Kj75,

I am surprised Klarus hasn't sent you one for review.  I hope to see side by side beam pictures between XT11S and XT11GT.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 24, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I really looked at the link and man what a mess.



If you already own the XT11S, there is nothing to it. The key word in the note is "using KLARUS 18GT-36 3600mAh battery". 18GT-36 sounds to me like a high drain battery, not their protected cell.


----------



## Butz (Aug 26, 2016)

when will this be available in amazon?


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 26, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the GA is a 3500mah 10amp cell. These Klarus and Olight mystery 3600's are only 6 I believe...




Okay, Klarus finally posted more info for the 18GT-36 battery. It claims it uses in Tesla car which means it is made by Panasonic. It is a protected 7 amp cell. Here is the link: http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=156&id=137


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2016)

"featured in Tesla cars"? Im sure 4 person seating is as well. The multi multi multi mode etc. just who owns Klarus anyways? Cannot be Sysmax


----------



## gsteve (Aug 26, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> If you already own the XT11S, there is nothing to it. The key word in the note is "using KLARUS 18GT-36 3600mAh battery". 18GT-36 sounds to me like a high drain battery, not their protected cell.



Is it the same light with a different battery?


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 26, 2016)

They are spec'ing this light out as having 2,000 ANSI lumens out the front? That one small emitter?

Horse-crap anyone?


----------



## zs&tas (Aug 26, 2016)

ledmitter_nli said:


> They are spec'ing this light out as having 2,000 ANSI lumens out the front? That one small emitter?
> 
> Horse-crap anyone?



The emitter is not the problem. Feeding it is.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 26, 2016)

gsteve said:


> Is it the same light with a different battery?



Same body with same operation features but twice the lumens with bigger throw.
40K Lux isn't a slouch for a small head. A great upgrade as far as I am concerned.
I hope Nitecore could do the same for their MH20GT. My current 2 favorite lights are
XT11S (will be replaced by XT11GT) and MH20GT.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 26, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the GA is a 3500mah 10amp cell. These Klarus and Olight mystery 3600's are only 6 I believe...



The mystery is solved. The normal Klarus 18650 3600mah is rated only 2 AMP whereas the 18GT-36 battery is rated for 7 AMP. High drain batteries that are rated 10+ AMP should work fine.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2016)

so I am going to assume the Klarus and Olight 3600mah cells are proprietary and made in China. Would love to see HKJ test it...


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I was studying that number also. My EagleTac T25C2 is pushing 33,100lux with the XPL HI V3 and I love it. If the Klarus XT11-GT can best it with 40K+ then I might have to open my wallet. Can't wait for a selfbuilt review!


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 26, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> so I am going to assume the Klarus and Olight 3600mah cells are proprietary and made in China. Would love to see HKJ test it...



If featured in Tesla then it must be the proprietary Panasonic battery, not the usual Panasonic battery.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 26, 2016)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah I was studying that number also. My EagleTac T25C2 is pushing 33,100lux with the XPL HI V3 and I love it. If the Klarus XT11-GT can best it with 40K+ then I might have to open my wallet. Can't wait for a selfbuilt review!



I only own 1 eagletac light because their UI sucks, iMO. The XT11S and XT11GT are more advanced in this department. 3 programmable settings make it very flexible.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 27, 2016)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah I was studying that number also. My EagleTac T25C2 is pushing 33,100lux with the XPL HI V3 and I love it. If the Klarus XT11-GT can best it with 40K+ then I might have to open my wallet. Can't wait for a selfbuilt review!




Not bad for a stock version,,,,,,,,,,,,my TX25C2vn is 80Kcd:naughty:


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 27, 2016)

Capolini how did he achieve that?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 27, 2016)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Capolini how did he achieve that?



You would have to ask Vinh! I do not know his modding secrets! I can tell you this,,,,,,,His numbers are always low because of his testing distance[7.5m] and he got 71Kcd. I field tested mine at 617yds. which is 80Kcd. I can not guarantee it is ANSI rated but there was plenty of light on the cell tower in order to read a book!


----------



## stephenk (Aug 27, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> The mystery is solved. The normal Klarus 18650 3600mah is rated only 2 AMP whereas the 18GT-36 battery is rated for 7 AMP. High drain batteries that are rated 10+ AMP should work fine.


There are quite a few 3500mAh protected 18650s that can handle 7amps or more - e.g. Keeppower, Orbtronic, Blazar. High drain unprotected batteries are not necessarily required. 



CelticCross74 said:


> so I am going to assume the Klarus and Olight 3600mah cells are proprietary and made in China. Would love to see HKJ test it...


The Olight 3600mAh uses a panasonic cell, and is though to be the 3500mAh 18650GA inside.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 27, 2016)

Capolini said:


> You would have to ask Vinh! I do not know his modding secrets! I can tell you this,,,,,,,His numbers are always low because of his testing distance[7.5m] and he got 71Kcd. I field tested mine at 617yds. which is 80Kcd. I can not guarantee it is ANSI rated but there was plenty of light on the cell tower in order to read a book!



The down side is you get a pencil beam with little or no spill at all. Yes, I own a few Vinh lights.. That's why I like a stock light with XP-L HI like MH20GT and XT11S because you get a decent throw with more balanced spill. It appears the new XHP35 HI will push a stock light to another level.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 27, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> The down side is you get a pencil beam with little or no spill at all. Yes, I own a few Vinh lights.. That's why I like a stock light with XP-L HI like MH20GT and XT11S because you get a decent throw with more balanced spill. It appears the new XHP35 HI will push a stock light to another level.



Pencil beam and little or no spill is NOT TRUE with this light,the hot spot is decent and the spill is fine,remember this is a small reflector unlike an XPG2 in my TN31mb!


----------



## stephenk (Aug 27, 2016)

Despite having an XHP30 HI, the claimed lux in the XT11GT is far less than a stock Convoy C8 with XP-L HI which is around 65,000lux. Thus I would expect that the XT11GT will have a relatively bright spill beam for a thrower.


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 27, 2016)

stephenk said:


> Despite having an XHP30 HI, the claimed lux in the XT11GT is far less than a stock Convoy C8 with XP-L HI which is around 65,000lux. Thus I would expect that the XT11GT will have a relatively bright spill beam for a thrower.



Not a fair comparison.. Convoy C8 has much bigger head. It is even bigger than Olight M23 which I feel a bit bulky. Of course, LUX isn't everything. I consider size, features and UI highly when purchasing a light. The XT11S with dual tactical tail switch along with side switch and 3 programmable modes is one of the most advanced lights, IMO.


----------



## stephenk (Aug 27, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> Not a fair comparison.. Convoy C8 has much bigger head. It is even bigger than Olight M23 which I feel a big bulky. Of course, LUX isn't everything. I consider size, features and UI highly when purchasing a light. The XT11S with dual tactical tail switch along with side switch and 3 programmable modes is one of the most advanced lights, IMO.


It was more of a statement that based in lumens vs lux compared to the C8, that that the XT11GT will not be a pencil beam style light but will be throwy with a reasonably bright spill beam.


----------



## Aussi (Aug 28, 2016)

I bought a XT11S when releasing and i Love it.
So i bought a second one.
Think one will leave me and at least one XT11GT will arrive.


----------



## gsteve (Aug 29, 2016)

ordered one


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 31, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> so I am going to assume the Klarus and Olight 3600mah cells are proprietary and made in China. Would love to see HKJ test it...



It appears to just be a regular 3600. No double connections on either end.


----------



## res1cue (Aug 31, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> It appears to just be a regular 3600. No double connections on either end.
> 
> View attachment 3542




When do you guys expect to have them in stock?


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 31, 2016)

GoingGear.com said:


> It appears to just be a regular 3600. No double connections on either end.
> 
> View attachment 3542



It is not. It should say 18GT-36 right next to KLARUS on the battery. See the link below:

http://www.klaruslight.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=156&id=137


----------



## scs (Aug 31, 2016)

"Featured in Tesla Electric Cars." Does that mean Tesla cars use that brand (OEM) of 18650s, or is Klarus using a loose association, that Tesla cars use Li-ion cells in general, for advertising.

If the latter, then all cheap alkaline battery makers can also say the same. Hey, those cars use batteries, right?


----------



## jedi_master (Aug 31, 2016)

scs said:


> "Featured in Tesla Electric Cars." Does that mean Tesla cars use that brand (OEM) of 18650s, or is Klarus using a loose association, that Tesla cars use Li-ion cells in general, for advertising.
> 
> If the latter, then all cheap alkaline battery makers can also say the same. Hey, those cars use batteries, right?



Tesla is probably using a proprietary battery made by Panasonic. Hence, using this Panasonic battery allows them to make this claim. Many people don't realize that the Chinese branded batteries (e.g., Olight, etc) use Panasonic cell just like many others (Orbtronic, etc.). There are only a few vendors in the world make 18650 cell. Panasonic, LG and Samsung among them.


----------



## Chozzehnwahn (Sep 2, 2016)

Does anyone have this light yet? If Klarus specs are true, this will be my next small WOW light. Will wait for independent reviews first. Even if 2k otf lumens for a couple minutes I will be very happy. The main reason I held off on the zebra light with xhp35-hi was that they didn't push it hard enough,they would have achieved same results with xpl-hi


----------



## jedi_master (Sep 8, 2016)

Chozzehnwahn said:


> Does anyone have this light yet? If Klarus specs are true, this will be my next small WOW light. Will wait for independent reviews first. Even if 2k otf lumens for a couple minutes I will be very happy. The main reason I held off on the zebra light with xhp35-hi was that they didn't push it hard enough,they would have achieved same results with xpl-hi



GoingGear just shipped my order today. Perhaps, kj75 might be able to provide a review soon.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Sep 10, 2016)

TCY said:


> I thought XHP 35 HI can only dish out 1833 lumens.
> 
> I don't think that even with a custom 18650 it can give 2000 lumens, even LED lumens, for a whole hour. Is it mathematically doable?


An LED is Like a CPU. The rated speed of a CPU, or brightness in the case of a CREE LED is just a nice and safe manufacturer rating for ideal operating parameters. It doesn't mean that the thing can't and won't be driven harder. 3.0GHz Intel CPUs are often overclocked all the way to 4.0GHz by supplying more volts via instructions from the Motherboard. Same goes for Flashlight manufacturers or people who customize or modify flashlights. If an LED is paired with a driver that provides more amps than what Cree rates the chip for, it will also get brighter than what Cree rates the chip for. The downside of surpassing the manufacturers rating for amperage is extra heat, law of diminishing returns, and shortened lifespan of the chip. I don't question that the XT11GT can reach 2,000 lumens nearly as much as I question if the supplied battery is the best option to feed the required amperage for the light to hit 2,000 lumens. LG HG2 etc. is the battery I will default to this light. The included battery is likely more closely related to bulk purchasing or excess stock on the part of Klarus than it is related to being actually the most ideal battery for the light. I have my IMR/INR batteries ready and I am prepared not to be shocked if the light never actually hits 2,000 lumens. Likely it will at least come close, no?


----------



## andreas0401 (Sep 11, 2016)

Klarus XT11GT - Eagtac G25C2 XP-L Hi
Armytek Dobermann XP-L Hi - Nitecore MH20 XM-L2






Klarus XT11GT - Acebeam EC60
Olight R50 - Acebeam EC50 GenII


----------



## gsteve (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like a winner


----------



## nivek666 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just ordered a unit. Beam shots looks really good.


----------



## jedi_master (Sep 12, 2016)

gsteve said:


> Looks like a winner



Agreed. Mine will arrive in less than 24hrs!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 13, 2016)

stephenk said:


> There are quite a few 3500mAh protected 18650s that can handle 7amps or more - e.g. Keeppower, Orbtronic, Blazar. High drain unprotected batteries are not necessarily required.
> 
> The Olight 3600mAh uses a panasonic cell, and is though to be the 3500mAh 18650GA inside.





It is good to see another Ozzie mentioning the really great battery brand of Blazar which I have been using for quite a few years without any issues and the Ozzie owner is really easy to work with and very passionate about his batteries, especially the protection circuits he uses.


CHEERS


----------



## ssalb (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine is out for delivery as I type.
Have to get a second battery as a back up for this light. All my other 18650s are from new laptop battery replacement packs.


----------



## ssalb (Sep 17, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to get it outside at night yet, but from using a little around the house, very bright and nice defined beam. Since this is my first Klarus light, took a little bit to get used to the UI. Originally I though I would be leaving it in mode 2 Outdoor setting, but have settled on mode 1 Tactical. Anyone with a XT11S will be familiar with the UI and programing the different modes. In Tactical mode you have access to instant turbo or strobe from the tail switch and rear mode switch. With the side switch you can get to instant low or the last level used. Only two minor wishes that would make this light even better. 1. Hard to tail stand. Would just require making the flat area of the tail just a little longer on each side without interfering with the switches. 2. A firefly mode of 1lm.























Left > Right: Thrunite TN12 NW 2016, Klarus XT11GT, Nitecore EA41


----------



## UberFlashlights (Sep 21, 2016)

I bought this light a few days ago and I can say it is honestly one of the best light I now own. My other favorite is my Fenix PD35. I also enjoy the Nitecore SRT8. This light is a great balance of throw and spill with a perfect brightness especially for only one 3600 18650.

Here is a review I found today on this light finally and Going Gear is a great place to get them to IMHO:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXZUcauSOzI


----------



## Prepped (Sep 22, 2016)

Haven't made a purchase in a while. May have to pick one of these up.


----------



## nivek666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Received my unit but noticed that Banggood has stopped orders for it. Something wrong with it? Anyone can shed some light on this?


----------



## jedi_master (Sep 25, 2016)

nivek666 said:


> Received my unit but noticed that Banggood has stopped orders for it. Something wrong with it? Anyone can shed some light on this?



GoingGear is still selling. Mine works fine without issues so far. The fact that I can compare side by side with my XT11ST, I can say the XT11GT delivers as advertised!


----------



## jedi_master (Sep 25, 2016)

nivek666 said:


> Received my unit but noticed that Banggood has stopped orders for it. Something wrong with it? Anyone can shed some light on this?



Double post! How does one remove the post?


----------



## nivek666 (Sep 26, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> GoingGear is still selling. Mine works fine without issues so far. The fact that I can compare side by side with my XT11ST, I can say the XT11GT delivers as advertised!



Thanks for the info. Comparing it to the p12gt, it's definitely way better.


----------



## ssalb (Sep 26, 2016)

nivek666 said:


> Received my unit but noticed that Banggood has stopped orders for it. Something wrong with it? Anyone can shed some light on this?



Klarus possibly pulled the product because of not performing to their claimed spec. Also heard that an unknown number of individuals on a German light forum had theirs die. There is a thread on the budget light form as well as the German forum. Think over at Budget they had a group buy going and all their orders got canceled.

I've had mine for a couple of weeks and have had no problems yet. I never expected it would put out 2000lm. I read that it was putting out around 1300lm from someone that tested it.


----------



## jedi_master (Sep 26, 2016)

ssalb said:


> Klarus possibly pulled the product because of not performing to their claimed spec. Also heard that an unknown number of individuals on a German light forum had theirs die. There is a thread on the budget light form as well as the German forum. Think over at Budget they had a group buy going and all their orders got canceled.
> 
> I've had mine for a couple of weeks and have had no problems yet. I never expected it would put out 2000lm. I read that it was putting out around 1300lm from someone that tested it.



According to Klarus, 1300lm if you are NOT using their supplied battery. Perhaps, they are testing without using the customized battery?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 27, 2016)

I just received a pair of them yesterday, and am VERY pleased with the output. It outshines my Nitecore MH20GT by a sizable amount, and I rather like the UI.


----------



## nivek666 (Sep 28, 2016)

The functionality of it is good. I had it for a couple of days now. 

Testing it visually from around 100ft. 

Hotspot similar to armytek predator pro, bigger than dobermann pro. Spill bigger than both. 

Functionality, beats both predator pro and dobermann pro hands down. More of a utility light than tactical because of all the settings.


----------



## Dagor (Sep 28, 2016)

jedi_master said:


> According to Klarus, 1300lm if you are NOT using their supplied battery. Perhaps, they are testing without using the customized battery?



We all measured our lights with the supplied Klarus 18GT-36 Battery.
We also tested other batteries, but there was no difference (AW 2600 mAh protected, Keeppower IMR 2500 mAh, LG HE4)

I measured about *1470 lumen* (compared to the 1700 lumen mode of my Acebeam K60) and about *37 700 candela*.
The ANSI-values after 30s would be a bit lower.

I also made two output/runtime measurements at different temperatures:






Blue: ca. 28 °C / 83 °F
Red: ca. 3 °C / 37 °F

First 7 minutes at 28 °C / 83 °F:


----------



## gsteve (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm out hunting and we had a pure black night yesterday. I compared my fenix tk16 to the new klaurus. The klaurus is brighter and had more throw but there is no way it's hitting 2000 lm. I'd believe the 1470 mentioned above.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 29, 2016)

I can understand an incremental increase in lumens output comparing something like the XM-L2 with the recent XPL and XHP generation, but not a 2X increase in output using the same 18650 source.

I call BS on a lot of these new 1X18650 lights using these emitters. I had the "2,800 Lumens" Nitecore TM03 and the hotspot was so wide, nearly half the spill, that I returned it. It didn't feel like 2,800 lumens. My 2,210 OTF Eagletac MX25L2 with the big SST-90 P-Bin LED felt more powerful. I'm still hoping this Klarus might have some good lux to offer but I'm not holding my breath and it would be a really short runtime.


----------



## Chozzehnwahn (Sep 30, 2016)

I received my xt11gt yesterday. This is my first Klarus light and can say that thus far I am very impressed. To my eyes it looks like twice the output as my dobermann pro. Haven't compared throw past 100 ft, but I have a feeling it might out throw it by a small margin. My main complaint is that I think they wasted space in the rather large head and used too small a reflector. They could have easily gone several mm wider and deeper for increased throw.although maybe the USB charging limited reflector size within the head. I measured amperage draw at the tailcap and measured 5.95 amps, that's a lot of juice. As a comparison my dobermann pro draws 3.4 amps. Both lights on turbo, the Klarus heats up MUCH quicker.


----------



## boyka (Sep 30, 2016)

I am holding myself to buy this one because people complaining about the actual output way of the advertised specs.
Based on the measurement of XT11GT and G20, it seems that the actual outputs are only around 70% from advertised.
But I would love to see how it develops.


----------



## ulsa (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

I just received the following info from gearbest.com where I ordered the Klarus XT11GT:

This was for the item Klarus XT11GT LED Flashlight, which has some *changes *from the supplier's side as below:
1. The Beam Distance changes from 400-500m to 300-400m ;
2. The 18650 battery capacity changes from 3600mAh to 3100mAh;
3. The light chip changed from CREE XHP35 HI D4 to CREE XPH35 HD E4 LED.

How much worse is this? 
What is the differences between the LEDs?

Could you possibly recommend a flashlight with similar spec to similar or better price?


----------



## texas cop (Oct 20, 2016)

ulsa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received the following info from gearbest.com where I ordered the Klarus XT11GT:
> 
> ...



The new light I feel will be better than the original. The HD led puts out more lumens than the HI so it might actually hit the 2000 mark. The change of batteries from 3600 to 3100 mah is to use one with a slightly lower internal resistance to allow a greater current flow, once again helping to get to that 2000 lumen mark they set. The difference on HD over HI LED's is that HD is brighter and HI throws better. I like bigger hot spots and more spill, at 400 yards my eyes can't really see what I'm lighting up to well.


----------



## paojerokid (Nov 27, 2016)

Just got my klarus xt11gt. The newer version XHP35 HD E4 with the klarus 3100mah IMR battery included. To other xt11gt owners, does yours have this hiss sound? If yes, I guess it’s normal.

I noticed that everytime I turn on at Turbo, I hear a very soft high frequency hissing sound for just around 2secs then it goes away. I only noticed it because I’m in a quiet room and I held it near my ear.
It only does that sound when newly turned on, if I turn it off then turn on again right away, there’s no hissing sound. If I rest it for a couple of secs/min to cool down then there’s that sound again.
I tried using another battery (olight), it doesn’t make any hissing sound at all.
I tried the klarus IMR battery on my BLF A6, I dont hear any hissing sound.

And also can you please check if when you remove the tailcap after the hiss/hum sound, if the tailcap and some also in the body has a very slight hint of burnt smell.. it’s not too much just a hint of burnt smell or possibly some other electrical reaction smell. Thank you.

*additional observation, I noticed that mine's beamshot tested against a white wall has a very small dark spot in the middle (doughnut hole as they call it in flashlight forum). Does yours have this?


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi paojerokid, sometimes lights will make a noise , it comes from the circuit board and dosnt mean problems, if you can live with the noise. Ive had some lights that were really to loud and i sent them back and recieved new ones.

I have also experienced that smell on a new light and indeed reviews on this site have had the same thing, usually just on a fresh light , after use it normally goes away.


----------



## dogan2006 (Dec 12, 2016)

Dagor said:


> We all measured our lights with the supplied Klarus 18GT-36 Battery.
> We also tested other batteries, but there was no difference (AW 2600 mAh protected, Keeppower IMR 2500 mAh, LG HE4)
> 
> I measured about *1470 lumen* (compared to the 1700 lumen mode of my Acebeam K60) and about *37 700 candela*.
> ...


Is this regulation normal, swinging between %40-%70


----------



## space-cowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Info Just for CPF members.

Those are fake rated 3600mAh batteries.

Same story with Olight 3600mAh.

I do not know why good flashlight brands like Olight and Klarus want to ruin their reputation with these fake rated 18650 batteries.

Greed?


----------



## Chozzehnwahn (Jan 23, 2017)

So what is their real rating?


----------



## gsteve (Jan 23, 2017)

I have one , its a good light but its no 2000lm. I feel cheated.


----------



## carl (Jan 24, 2017)

Another review measured 300 microamps of constant parasitic drain - which is quite high, especially since Zebralight keeps their parasitic drain down below 20 microamps. Maybe this is because the XT11GT has two e-switches rather than one but a constant 300 microamps will drain a standard 3100mAh 18650 in less than a year.

I too would like to see this light having tailstanding capability. Also a magnetic charger port like the XT12GT rather than the rubber-covered mini-USB.

Also would like separate programmability for all three switches but this would probably require a bigger chip.


----------



## texas cop (Jan 25, 2017)

Well for experimental fun I removed the inner sleeve and placed an NCR20700B inside. Side switch works, none of the tail switches do. Turbo appears slightly brighter than with the supplied 18650 3600 mah. Probably post some current measurements later.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 25, 2017)

texas cop said:


> Well for experimental fun I removed the inner sleeve and placed an NCR20700B inside. Side switch works, none of the tail switches do. Turbo appears slightly brighter than with the supplied 18650 3600 mah. Probably post some current measurements later.



great info! you've just created the first 20xxx flashlight


----------

